
Study Shows Brand Building Online Works - zsection
http://thenextweb.com/2008/11/27/study-shows-brand-building-online-works/
======
ig1
"study commissioned by __The Internet Advertising Bureau__ and completed by
Internet market research firm __Nielsen Online__ has demonstrated the strength
of brand building online."

So basically two companies which rely upon the value of online branding have
published a study which says online branding works ?

~~~
joop
He he he, smart one.

